# Bio Gas Energy



## Duetech (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi All,
     I was wondering if any one has come across the links I am posting. It seems to me we could do something like this on a very large scale since every municipality with public drainage systems is collectively wasting our waste to the tune of millions of dollars each year. Here in the US, and probably Europe as well, we are contributing to the methane dilemma that many naturalists say is part of our health problems via ozone depletion. One suggestion though before we get too involved...Let's insist our politicians deal with it now and not take 10 years to make a decision :sick:  :exclaim: ...Cave2k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrtINiLgNKY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7H3CTvClSk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BDF0azPGvM&feature=related


----------



## JustWood (Oct 21, 2008)

That wouldn't work with todays sissy chicken spanker generation. They wouldn't even think of getting their hands dirty.
Love the idea. I might have to look into it.


----------



## begreen (Oct 21, 2008)

Well we could force our politicians to convene at the public sewage disposal plants until they take action. That should shorten the decision time by several years.


----------



## Hansson (Oct 21, 2008)

I know that some towns are using bio-gas here for public transport.
I think its`s a great idea.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IK6iqu_fxs4

The problem is that you got to have to sort your garbage.
You can se in the film that we got to have 3 garbage cans.
One for waste food"the biogas".One for combustible garbage And one for News papers..


----------



## Duetech (Oct 22, 2008)

> That wouldn’t work with todays sissy chicken spanker generation. They wouldn’t even think of getting their hands dirty.
> Love the idea. I might have to look into it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redox (Oct 22, 2008)

The Coast Guard group Baltimore recently signed an agreement to take the waste gas from the city landfill across the street.  I recall it was a several million dollar deal, but have no other details.

Years ago, they tried burning the waste gas from the Back River waste treatment plant in a boiler to help heat the process.  I heard the boiler dissolved, even though it was made of stainless steel!

I'll wait to see how it goes bevore I try it in the Cavalier...

Chris


----------



## 2.beans (Oct 22, 2008)

unh college in new hampshire is generating (or working on it) power from a local landfill. i believe waste management also has plants around burning the methan gas from landfills.


----------



## Duetech (Oct 23, 2008)

2.beans said:
			
		

> unh college in new hampshire is generating (or working on it) power from a local landfill. i believe waste management also has plants around burning the methan gas from landfills.



Better burned than smelled. We have one here on I-94 that you can smell 2-3 miles sometimes. Now we know there is a much better way. Methane gas production...Learn it then burn it!   :lol:  :coolsmile:


----------



## peakbagger (Oct 23, 2008)

A link to open when its dark outside 

http://alpha.smemaine.com/avrrdd/flarecam/

They are in the process of soliciting proposals to generate power with it. Normally landfill gas has to be filtered to remove Siloxane (which cruds up combustion chambers quickly) moisture and H2S. The UNH system also removes CO2 from the gas to boost up the Btu content before its pumped 12 miles and burned in a gas turbine. 

And of course theres "cowpower" over in Vermont!


----------



## 2.beans (Oct 28, 2008)

peakbagger said:
			
		

> A link to open when its dark outside
> 
> http://alpha.smemaine.com/avrrdd/flarecam/
> 
> ...


 thats neat why dont they harness it


----------



## 2.beans (Oct 28, 2008)

peakbagger said:
			
		

> A link to open when its dark outside
> 
> http://alpha.smemaine.com/avrrdd/flarecam/
> 
> ...


 thats neat why dont they harness it or do they


----------

